# Goodman gas pack furnace problems



## mtn man (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 1993 gas furnace that will not light. I have 1 blink on control board. I installed a new igniter and flame sensor. So when I try to start the induction motor starts then a few seconds later I hear a click but the igniter doesn't click at all then I hear another click sound then it shuts off and gives me the blink code again. Also it does not have a pressure switch, I assume it is because it is an outside unit? Also bypassed roll out sensor and did not light, then bypassed the aux limit switch on fan blower and did not start again. I do smell propane when it cycles through the steps but the igniter is the step the always malfunctions. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm not sure if you'll find much info here as most of us are more familiar with hearth products...


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Oct 17, 2014)

Does the hot surface ignitor try to start to glow? and then click off and try to glow again. If so it's trying to proof. Take the tube off of the inducer motor housing to the pressure switch. Suck in on the switch side and blow into tube on the non switch side. could be stuck due to some type of debris. Then try to fire the unit up. If not take a reading at the gas valve to see if 24 volts is . 1 blink indicates no power from t-stat  Look on the cover to see the trouble shooting about the status lights on the control board. Cut power for a few minutes and try to fire up and see if you get more trouble codes.


----------



## Dallas75 (Nov 8, 2014)

check for power from the pcb board to your igniter. if not your board is gone.  if igniter glows but wont light your burner orifice is plugged.


----------

